# 05/29/2004 Hiking Mt. Hale



## Stephen (May 18, 2004)

My plan for a "first hike" for the season is a "short stint" to Hale via the Hale Brook trail. I'm a "slow as molasses" hiker... I tend to enjoy the fresh mountain air... I seem to suck in a lot of it as I hike, and being the first one this season... I'm sure I'll "especially cherish" the air on this one.

I'd like to start off from the trail head around 8:30am.

-Stephen


----------



## skican (May 18, 2004)

Boy would I love to join you on that hike. Can dogs go? Where is Hale. I know I know   PM me if you would like and remind me how stupid I just sounded. I am definitely having one of those days!


----------



## David Metsky (May 18, 2004)

The Hale Brook trail is off the Zealand Road, just west of Crawford Notch.  You can make a nice loop by taking the Lend-a-Hand trail to Zealand Falls hut then back to the road via the Zealand trail.  It's pretty easy to hitch a ride back to the Hale Brook trailhead as everyone is going that way.

 -dave-


----------



## Stephen (May 18, 2004)

I was hoping you'd post some thoughts David!  Thanks.

I'm considering doing the loop. Even without a ride, it's only about a mile of road walk to get back to the car. 7.7 mi total.

Here's one writeup of the Hale routes:
http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/otherpemi.html#Hale

-Stephen


----------



## riverc0il (May 18, 2004)

i did the loop last year and it was an excellent loop and a great first 4k of the year.  here's my report with pics from that loop hike:
http://www.netway.com/~theway/hiking/2003/hale.htm

i highly recommend the loop as you get to experience so much more than just a hike up to the summit and back (i always prefer loops any ways to keep things somewhat interesting on the descent).  you get the hut, zealand falls (excellent), and the beauty of zealand notch with a fairly flat hike out from the falls for only a few extra miles.  wasn't too impressed with lend-a-hand trail, but it gets you to zealand falls and teh notch so it's worth the boredom.  to save the road walk, you could stash a bike at the zealand trail head for a short downhill ride back to save a mile or so of road walking.  views from the summit are okay if you have good balance and don't mind claiming the cairn   for myself, the loop would be an aggressive hike for a first of the year though... but as always your milage may vary.

enjoy the hike!  i may end up on the willey range that weekend so if i'm there, i'll wave from the summit.


----------



## Stephen (May 26, 2004)

*BUMP*

Just keeping it fresh since it's coming up in 3 days!

-Stephen


----------



## MARI (May 26, 2004)

*May 29th/Hale*

:idea: 
Would you welcome any stragglers? Meaning, me ...the straggler, of course.


----------



## Stephen (May 26, 2004)

*Re: May 29th/Hale*



			
				MARI said:
			
		

> :idea:
> Would you welcome any stragglers? Meaning, me ...the straggler, of course.



Absolutely! Again, whether I do the full loop or just turn back at the top of Hale is dependent upon the status of the toe I had surgery on a week and a hlaf ago...


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 27, 2004)

I would add a third vote for making it a loop down the Lend-A-Hand Trail.  It will be soggy as you approach Twinway with the recent rains, but I don't think you'll have a problem.  And despite what people say, there are some nice views from Hale.  Have fun!


----------



## Stephen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement! It all comes down to how my recently operated-on toe feels when I get to the top of Hale. If I feel like I can add 3.3 miles to my trip, then I'll do the loop. If I'm already getting over-sore, then I'll likely turn around and take the shorter route home.

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

Just to tempt you, the Lend-a-Hand trail is really nice. The hut makes a great stop, you can soak your feet next door in the top of the falls (assuming the skin has fully healed, of course), then it's just a flat walk out (one section of rock-stepping where the trail detours from the railroad grade around a wet area) that you can even do in the dark.

The views from the Hut and the gorgeous ponds on the Zealand Trail are worth it. I hope your foot makes it!


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

Whatever you do, be sure to snap lots of pics. It's supposed to be a great weekend, and it'll be nice to get some shots of fellow AlpineZoners posted...


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

Make sure you're wearing your AZ t-shirts in the pics!


----------



## Stephen (May 27, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Make sure you're wearing your AZ t-shirts in the pics!



Right... erm, my AZ t-shirts. hmmmm.

 :idea:  Nope, sorry... I don't wear cotton to hike. *PHEW*

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

> don't wear cotton to hike



Heh-heh. You noticed my trick question!


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> > don't wear cotton to hike
> 
> 
> 
> Heh-heh. You noticed my trick question!


If anyone knows a local place where I can get synthetic shirts screen-printed either very cheaply, or on a per piece basis, let me know. I'm not a 100% pleased with CafePress anyway.


----------



## Stephen (May 29, 2004)

Hike went well today, even with the snow    and the fact that I goofed and planned on eating lunch at the hut, though they don't go full-service until next weekend.   :blink: 

Report, pics and a couple movies coming later. But for now, 

10 down, 38 to go!

-Stephen


----------

